# CW9 accuracy?



## Myk9noseknows (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Kahr line and currently own a PM9 that I did a custom color job on and an MK9 as well

I'm wanting to upgrade to a larger frame and like the idea of still having a 9mm, but also like the P and PM45 models (all my other handguns are .45).

Anyways, the only real difference concerning reliability/accuracy between the P9 and the *CW9* is the rifling of the barrel.

My question is for anyone who has shot the *CW9 *and more importantly if you've shot it as well as other Kahr models with the *Polyagonal rifling.*

How is the _*accuracy*_ of the _*conventional rifiling*_ on the *CW9*? My two small framed Kahr 9mm's are exceptionally accurate and I couldn't be happier with them. 
However, I would love to save a few hundred bucks by getting the _*CW9 *_instead of the P9, but don't want to give away too much in accuracy, at least _between 7 and 20 yards_. A target further than that would require a different animal altogether IMO.

Anyways, before I purchase, I'd like to hear from some people with real world experience on the *CW9's accuracy*. Thanks so much, I'm really getting the "bug" to buy that new Kahr, but want to do my research so I'm fully satisfied!:smt023


----------



## 3putter (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is extremely accurate at 10 - 15 yards. It shoots where the sights point. I dont know how you could ask for more.


----------



## philbo (Jun 4, 2007)

I have owned the K9, CW9 and recently added the PM9 as a new carry piece.

The CW9 isn't going to be as accurate, but in my experience is plenty accurate for self defense. I had the CW9 originally and was so impressed I upgraded last week to the PM9. CW9 would easily shoot less than 2 inches at 25 feet. My PM9 will shoot 5 shots that you can cover with a quarter at the same distance. 

If I were choosing between the P9 and CW9 and didn't want night sights or the black finish (CW series has front sight pinned in place), I'd save some money and get the CW. If Kahr offered a CW package in the PM series I would have chosen it without hesitation, but I opted for the PM because of the slightly smaller size. No regrets either way. 

One other advantage of the CW was it's ability to digest lead RN bullets without leading, something the P/PM's can't do as easily. I also have noticed that the PM is a little more finicky about the ammo I put through it. The PM prefers and is most accurate with jacketed ammo, while the CW maintained the same level of accuracy with lead, plated and jacketed rounds. The PM grouped about the same with lead/plated bullets as the CW, and shined with jacketed.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a CW9 and my father has the PM9. My CW is just as accurate as his PM and is easier for me to shoot because it is a little larger. I'm not an expert but I believe the polygonial rifling has more to do with velocity than accuracy. Reports I have read in which the velocity was tested showed only a 1% difference between the two barrels. The CW barrel is .5" longer so in theory this should make up any velocity or accuracy difference. If you go to Kahr.com and look up the CW9 you can see the reviews done by the major gun publications. I am sure you will be very happy with the CW.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm looking to trade my S&W .38 spl in on a CW9 and get my CCW this year. Anything you'd recommend I watch for in practice on the Khar?


----------



## philbo (Jun 4, 2007)

cvillechopper said:


> I'm looking to trade my S&W .38 spl in on a CW9 and get my CCW this year. Anything you'd recommend I watch for in practice on the Khar?


I found that the Kahr trigger felt most like a finely tuned double action revolver. If you have been shooting a 38, you should have no trouble with the Kahr. May even be better than what you're used to.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks. I still have to work a deal with the local shop or sell my .38 outright before I can pick up the Kahr (otherwise I'll be on the couch for a few weeks). I've heard that certain rounds work better during break-in for the Kahr's than others? Any advice?


----------

